# Swingblade vs. Bandsaw



## Forest Steward (Nov 27, 2006)

I've been looking into getting a portable mill of some type. All I've used are bandsaw mills and have grown to like them. I heard about these swingblade mills (made by Peterson in particular) and became intrigued. There definitely seems to be some advantages to them, especially since the majority of the work will be done solo. I plan on doing mostly on site work until I can gain a reputation (hopefully a good one) so portability is a key factor. Just curious if anyone had some good hands on knowledge about what I would be getting myself into. Thanks.


----------



## Ianab (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi there

I run an older Peterson mill as a hobby sawing for my own use mostly. I picked it because of the portability, low maintainence and the ability to handle BIG logs. 3 and 4 ft dia logs are pretty normal here so bandsaw mills just aren't popular. 

Portablilty - Yes, you can load it on a pickup or small utility trailer and set it up anywhere you can get to. I have hauled it through swamps behind a quad bike a couple of times.

Log size - The mills really shine when you get to cut big logs. The log doesn't even have to be moved from where it lays, you can set up the mill around it if need be. You can cut small logs as well, but you loose the advantage over a bandmill and you need to give some thought to the log bunks and some sort of clamping. 

Manual vs Power - The nomal swingmills are all manual operation. The actual mill operation is not hard work, you push / pull it with one hand and adjust levers and crank handles for everything else. Because the log doesn't move the hardest part is removing the boards. The top model Petersons are fully automated, they are brilliant to use, but realistically you want 2 or 3 guys to use one efficiently. When you compare the mill types you should be comparing a manual swingmill with a basic hydralic bandmill, production wise at least.

Operating Solo - Yes you can, I can set up my mill by myself around a log in 15 mins and be sawing. However you will saw about twice as fast with a helper. 

Blade Maintainance - The cutters sharpen on the mill in a couple of minutes. If you hit metal etc you may be lucky and cut through it with no damage, or you could smash all the tips off (luck of the draw here). You can get a jig to retip blades yourself, or have a local saw doctor do it. The blades will need retipping occasionally anyway, just through normal wear. Either way you want a couple of spare blades if you are cutting commercially, and probably a metal detector if you are doing yard trees.

Anyway.. the mills work like they say they do, how you set up your business and get customers is up to you though 

Cheers

Ian


----------



## woodshop (Nov 28, 2006)

I too am intrigued by the swing mills. I like the portability of them. The fact that you can tow it behind a little ATV back into the woods or swamp as ianab says, but yet it has the ability to saw up a 4 ft dia log. I'd like to see one in action.


----------



## oldsaw (Nov 28, 2006)

woodshop said:


> I too am intrigued by the swing mills. I like the portability of them. The fact that you can tow it behind a little ATV back into the woods or swamp as ianab says, but yet it has the ability to saw up a 4 ft dia log. I'd like to see one in action.



Locally, we had a 60"+ oak that I tried to locate the owner of. After many hours of research, I found out that the bole had been cut up for the owner of the tree for a considerable consideration. The guy used a swinger, and chewed it up over a three day span

Stew, Ianab is THE guy if you want info on swingers...the saw type anyway.

mark


----------



## Forest Steward (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks guys, that all definitely helps and gives me some things to think about. I've only had a chance to watch the swingblade mills on video and they seem pretty slick. I'm definitely going to be on the lookout for one running that I can check out. Ultimately I'll just have to weigh the pros and cons and figure out what will work the best for my situation. Thanks again for the feedback.


----------



## preach it (Nov 29, 2006)

When I was strongly interested in buying a swingblade mill I called Baileys and they hooked me up with one not too far away. I believe that they have an ongoing deal that when they are asked to show their mill and the person buys one they also receive credit on mill equip. from Baileys. Someone may correct me if this has changed but still most that have one love it and will show it even if they won't receive any credit. Call Baileys and get hooked up with one that is near you and go look at it. When I did it, the owner showed me everything. I helped him saw a bunch of logs and he even showed me how easy it was to sharpen it. There is one in all 50 states so there is one not too far from you.


----------



## O51Av (Dec 4, 2006)

We have a Peterson ATS mill on the way.It is supposed to leave New Zealand today.Hopefully it will be here before the end of the month.We went to the Paul Bunyon show in Cambridge,Ohio to see one operate.We were really impressed.You can cut much faster being able to cut both ways.Also you dont have to turn the log and there are no edgings to cut.That is what sold us on them.In a month from now I will know more.We have a lot logs ready to be sawed.


----------



## woodshop (Dec 5, 2006)

O51Av said:


> We have a Peterson ATS mill on the way........In a month from now I will know more.We have a lot logs ready to be sawed.


051av get yourself a digital camera if you don't already have one, and give us some Peterson ATS mill pics when you get to it. I for one will be very interested in seeing it operate.


----------



## Forest Steward (Dec 5, 2006)

Definitely. I've watched some of their videos, but I want to see it perform in the field where it really matters.


----------



## rb_in_va (Dec 5, 2006)

TreeCo said:


> The swing blade videos look great but then so do the band saw videos. I've got a dvd from Norwood Industries that I haven't watched yet. Their LumberMate and LumberLite look great at their site.



I once had about 5 sawmill videos, probably still do in a box somewhere. Ever seen the Woodbug video?


----------



## O51Av (Dec 6, 2006)

We have a digital camera.Not sure if I know how to use it.Maybe I can get my daughter to help.I will definitely try to get some pics on when it comes.I am much more in my element standing behind my Stihl than I am trying to use all this new fangled electronic stuff.


----------



## rb_in_va (Dec 6, 2006)

O51Av said:


> We have a digital camera.Not sure if I know how to use it.Maybe I can get my daughter to help.I will definitely try to get some pics on when it comes.I am much more in my element standing behind my Stihl than I am trying to use all this new fangled electronic stuff.



It's not hard. Reply back to this thread if you have troubles.


----------

